

Similar sites like HN - adrky

I am a late bloomer when it comes to finding sites like HN. I think HN is a pretty good source. Other than having to filter and it being a little hard to find the useful articles, I think this is a great place to stay up to date on the happenings.<p>Are there other sources like this? In light of a few HN is dying articles, what are some other sites people are going to?
======
sleepdev
techstartu.ps reddit.com digg.com

